# weathered just lime dust from ballast



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

found my IC Caboose I was looking for but looked like it was just painted...fixed it


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks great. Looks like its been on a bunch of trips since it has
seen the paint shop.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes!
Thats just the level of weathering I want to apply fleet wide, initially, to take the toy look off of it 

Howd you apply it? 
Dry with a paintbrush?
Some sort of alcohol on the brush with the lime dust?
Just your fingers?

Cheers!


----------



## Cooder Mac (Dec 18, 2012)

It took maybe 3 minutes to do....just a little watered down white acrylic paint in airbrush, Thats exactly what I was wanting to do no rust just been on a few trips look.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

aah, got it. you used paint to imitate a limestone dust. i thought you actually used a limestone dust.


----------

